# Electrical Isolation?



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm getting close to the point in my build where I am going to start bolting things down. I have a nice big shelf above the motor where I can mount my charger, DC/DC converter, BMS and a few other things. The shelf is a sheet of 1/8th inch aluminum. Obvously, very conductive.

Couple of questions come to mind:

1. Should I take any special care to electrically isolate my Soliton Jr. from the shelf and therefore the body of the vehicle?

2. Same question for the DC/DC converter and the charger. Should those be electrically isolated from the body of the vehicle?

Of course the main pack will completely electrically isolated. I'm just wonderin about these other main components which will be electircally connected to the pack.

Thanks,
Peter H.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

PeterH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm getting close to the point in my build where I am going to start bolting things down. I have a nice big shelf above the motor where I can mount my charger, DC/DC converter, BMS and a few other things. The shelf is a sheet of 1/8th inch aluminum. Obvously, very conductive.
> 
> ...


No not necessay, if the components you are using are not isolated from the traction power, dont use them, period.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

PeterH said:


> ..
> 1. Should I take any special care to electrically isolate my Soliton Jr. from the shelf and therefore the body of the vehicle?


The Soliton Jr won't care either way, but it is good practice to connect the metal enclosure to chassis ground. If you needed to install common mode noise filtering capacitors from the motor terminals to chassis ground then you would *need* to also ground the Soliton Jr as well, but no one outside of the EU bothers with those.


----------

